# Hublot Unveils the Limited Edition Jet Li Watch



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

*Breathtaking Tai Chi Performance Perfectly Embodies "The Art of Fusion"*
*Dalian, December 16, 2011 *- Swiss luxury watch brand Hublot brought "The Art of Fusion" to Dalian, China today, where it held a grand launch ceremony for its Hublot Jet Li limited edition watch and a breathtaking performance of one hundred Tai Chi performers to promote Chinese Tai Chi culture. Present during the launch were Mr. Ricardo Guadalupe, Managing Director of Hublot, and Mr. Jet Li, Hublot ambassador, internationally renowned movie star, Chinese martial arts champion, philanthropist and social sector leader, as well as the founder of the acclaimed One Foundation.









Jet Li joined the Hublot family in November 2010 to become its first brand ambassador in Asia. The limited edition Hublot Jet Li watch designed together by Jet Li and Hublot will be limited to 200 pieces globally, and features a matte black open-worked skeleton with Chinese screen decoration on the watch face, with an Yin-Yang symbol and the signature of Mr. Jet Li on the back. A portion of future sales will be donated to the One Foundation in order to promote the development of a culture of philanthropy and public service.

*Ricardo Guadalupe, Managing Director of Hublot *attended the event, commenting that Jet Li is _"a true legend of the times_". He added, _"The collaboration between Hublot and Jet Li represents __an unforgettable fusion of Eastern and Western cultures, marking the very highest position of watches in China, all while making a significant contribution to support charity - a truly invaluable partnership for us."
_














*Jet Li*, with the release of a limited edition watch in his own name, is thrilled with the entire project: _"As a world-renowned creator of premier timepieces, Hublot's fusion of traditional watchmaking art and modern high technology is second to none. I truly admire that as a luxury brand, Hublot also remains incredibly active in its support of charity initiatives worldwide with its "Sharing and Caring" philosophy, sharing its success with individuals who need caring most."
_
In the past year, Hublot has successfully raised money for the One Foundation in an ongoing effort to support its various charitable projects, including the "One Paradise" project, which provides recreational facilities and equipment for children in rural China.

In addition to supporting One Foundation's development, Hublot has supported numerous other causes, such as improving the lives and standard of care for children stricken with HIV. Going forward, Jet Li will be focusing considerable effort on the promotion of Tai Chi culture, promoting Tai Chi to the world through a variety of means. Thus, to celebrate the world premiere of the Hublot Jet Li limited edition watch, a magnificent Tai Chi performance was staged for the audience.















Tai Chi originated in China, and represents a philosophy of balance and harmony in the universe. The integration of the themes of Yin and Yang and Hublot's "Art of Fusion" are deliberate, as the ideas behind Tai Chi which explain the origin of the universe and those behind Hublot's iconic product BIG BANG collections are one and the same.

Hublot represents the steadfast connection between space and time through the watchmaking art. The fusion of material gives birth to the miraculous and subtle oscillation representing and materializing what we call "time".

*Related link: *Hublot Genève - Official Website - Hublot Genève


----------



## coyote45 (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy one? My local dealer only carries the regular editions.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Please email me.

m DOT margolis AT hublot DOT ch


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

Just what we needed - another Hublot special edition.



Ernie Romers said:


> *Breathtaking Tai Chi Performance Perfectly Embodies "The Art of Fusion"*
> *Dalian, December 16, 2011 *- Swiss luxury watch brand Hublot brought "The Art of Fusion" to Dalian, China today, where it held a grand launch ceremony for its Hublot Jet Li limited edition watch and a breathtaking performance of one hundred Tai Chi performers to promote Chinese Tai Chi culture. Present during the launch were Mr. Ricardo Guadalupe, Managing Director of Hublot, and Mr. Jet Li, Hublot ambassador, internationally renowned movie star, Chinese martial arts champion, philanthropist and social sector leader, as well as the founder of the acclaimed One Foundation.
> 
> View attachment 580574
> ...


----------



## Millionaire Dude (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been waiting too see how Jet Li Hublot edition would look like. Not so awesome as I was expecting.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

I like it. It's got a nice touch of Chinese cultural aesthetic to it, but it's not too over-the-top, style-wise. It looks both special, yet eminently wearable. (I still like the dial style with the numerical indices better, though.)


----------



## Packleader (Aug 25, 2011)

I believe that this watch comes with a very high cool factor rating.

For the record: Jet Li may be a "Hublot ambassador, internationally renowned movie star, Chinese martial arts champion, philanthropist and social sector leader", but first and foremost, he is a gentleman.

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## Pharmboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Agree, He is a better ambassador (someone of high value and class) than many of those representing Omega and Rolex, who are celebrities (actors and athletes)with known attitude problems or a prima donna/superiority complex (Michelle Wie and Michael Phelps come to mind). I mean, who gives a [email protected] that George Clooney wears the watch I'm interested in, I'm still not going to get the babes...


----------



## sicone (May 3, 2010)

jet li is ok,the watch not ok


----------



## ddd910 (Aug 1, 2012)

sicone said:


> jet li is ok,the watch not ok


Well said


----------

